# Hamster Postausgang automatisieren?



## Nation (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

über ein Kontaktformular (php) bekommt mein Hamster-MailServer die E-Mail aber diese wird erst nachdem ich im Menü auf Online/SMTP-Server/mail.gmx.net,smtp geklickt habe nach Aussen gesendet.

Ist es möglich dies zu Automatisieren?
Z.B. wenn eine E-Mail eintrifft dann Sende diese E-Mail nach Aussen oder das der Hamster alle 15 Minuten automatisch versendet?

Danke

Gruß Rafael


----------



## Fliege1 (14. Juli 2005)

Ja man kann den Hamster automatesieren habe ich auch gemacht das er alle 10minuten Mails holt und wenn welche im Postausgang sind diese auch sendet. Klappt denn das senden bei dir? Bei mir bricht er es immer ab?


----------



## Nation (14. Juli 2005)

habe schon eine Lösung gefunden, über ein Script das mit dem Hamster in der Eingabeaufforderung gestartet wird. Dort wird jeden Tag in der Woche innerhalb einer vorgegebenen Zeit geprüft ob eine E-Mail vorhanden ist und wenn ja dann wird diese versendet. Alles funktioniert wunderbar ohne Abbruch oder so, was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?

Benutze den Hamster für mein php Kontaktformular. Wenn du willst kann ich das Script hier rein posten?


----------



## Fliege1 (15. Juli 2005)

Guten morgen

So ein Script benutze ich. Das Script läuft einwandfrei er holst die Mails von allen Postfächern ab aber das senden will einfach nich klappen.
Hier ist die fehlermeldung vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee.

2005.07.15 07:14:18 ERR {9c8} SendMail aborted: MAIL FROM:<Andy> -> 501 <Andy>: sender address must contain a domain
Die Fehlermeldung kommt vom web.de-Server und nicht vom Hamster aber was muss ich im Hamster einstellen damit der nicht mher meckert


----------



## MikeA (17. August 2005)

Hi Fliege1,

lese eben den Topic. Weis zwar nicht ob es noch aktuell ist, aber vielleicht hilft mein Tip noch.
So wie es aussieht, versendet dein Mail-Client, bzw. script, als absender deiner Mail nur den Namen andy. Dein provider will als absender aber deinen email account haben, wie zum bsp: andy@web.de oder so.
erst dann nimmt der mail-server von web.de die mail an.
mußte also anpassen, dann sollte es klappen.

Gruß
mike


----------



## Fliege1 (18. August 2005)

Danke dir! Aber mir hat so lange keiner geantwortet das ich es selber herrausgefunden habe.


----------

